# Your impressions of Ridley Bikes?



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Those of your with Ridley cross bikes (or otherwise), could you give me your impression of them compared to other bikes?
Thanks


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

I don't know current models but a few years ago the derailleur hanger wasn't removeable. A dealbreaker for me on an Aluminum frame, I've twisted a couple in the mud. Look at Empella- very similar frame.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I <3 my Empella. If I hadn't gotten it, I'd have looked for a Ridley.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a Supercross frameset coming actually. It's replacing the Scott which is a hair too long and I've never gotten used to or liked the top tube that is pointy on the underside.
I was just curious what thoughts were out there.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

short top tube, super high standover (high bb).


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

very long headtube also. i have a ridley road bike that i really like. unfortunately the geometry of their cross frames did not suit me.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't understand why they are so tall, it just makes it tougher to jump up there and I can't imagine it helps the handling much either


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

I have ridden a freinds x-knight as well as his aluminum pit bike, the third level bike in their line. Mostly the x knight. It rides _NICE_. They know what they are doing. The handling was really striking, actually. Low speed i could crank the bars and it would turn, and feel stable. Very very neutral and balanced. At speed, it felt really stable as well. I was really impressed. 

And I ride a sachs, which I think is super super stable. the xknight responded with alot less steering input at super low speeds, not that you see that much in a cross race.

Oh, did i mention the bike was 16 pounds? ohmygod.

J


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

I've had 3 true cross bikes in my cross career.

CX bike #1 was a C'Dale. This was the first year they did cross and it was basically their current road frame with slightly steeper angles. It was stable, but slow initiating a turn and way too stiff. Sold it after the season.

CX bike #2 is a GT Edge CX. Great bike! Fast turn in, accelerates well and is stiff for a 853 frameset. Is currently my B bike and winter commuter.

Current A CX is a Ridley Supercross. They are tall, but that high BB allows for amazingly fast turn in and small body english translate into nice line adjustments. If you don't like quick handling bikes don't get a Ridley. The bike has a great feel over bumpy terrain. Doesn't beat you up, but still can feel what you are riding over.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I really really really...*

wanted one but the TT is so short. I can't stand over a 56, and a 54 the TT is too short. Really sucks, because they just seem like "the bike" to have. I've got a new IF though, so I'm not complaining... I also had an Empella which I liked, but I got it a size too small. It was a great racing bike, but not a good "long dirt road" ride bike. My IF does it all...


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Lord Tiapan didn't you just get a new Scott a few months ago? By the time a new bike comes in and you get it dialed it will be already half way through the season. Ridleys do have a very high BB and is one of the main reasons most people resell theirs. How long was your Scott's tt, from what I think i remember as the picture it is a size small? I tried for three years to get use to a bike that never fit right and was considering a ridley when I realized that for a few hundred more I could get a custom bike and have exactly what I wanted, just something to think about. I went with Sycip for my custom frame and it has been a wonderful bike. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

g-Bike said:


> Lord Tiapan didn't you just get a new Scott a few months ago? By the time a new bike comes in and you get it dialed it will be already half way through the season. Ridleys do have a very high BB and is one of the main reasons most people resell theirs. How long was your Scott's tt, from what I think i remember as the picture it is a size small? I tried for three years to get use to a bike that never fit right and was considering a ridley when I realized that for a few hundred more I could get a custom bike and have exactly what I wanted, just something to think about. I went with Sycip for my custom frame and it has been a wonderful bike. Good luck and keep us informed.


Yep I did buy one of the '08 Scott's....I do like the bike in how it rides with the exception that it is just a little too long in the ETT (and the pointy underside of the TT). Looking at the numbers on the Ridley I think it will fit better as it will still have the same C-T seat tube length but a shorter ETT. All the components on the Scott will be moved over to the Ridley and I will just have to practice like mad to get used to the new handling. Its all a work in progress. I've always really liked the look of the Ridleys but had certain other makes available at serious deals to me. Now I wish I had just gone for one from the get go.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

*Have you tried...*

Have you tried anything to shorten your reach to the handlebars? I just looked at the pics of your Scott in the 2008 models thread and you have a layback post and a pretty long stem on there. To my eye you could get your bars ~1" closer to you without having too much of an effect on handling. It pains me to see you give up on a nice bike like your Scott after having it for so short a time. Since you are still trying to figure out what geometry you like, I would think twice about buying another new cross frame without riding it first. You could be repeating this whole operation in a month only with a much more expensive frame to sell. At least try to track down one of the Ridleys in your size that you can test ride.


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*Ridley Impressions*

I have 2 Ridley cross bikes, a Crosswind which is now my training bike and a Supercross which is my race bike. I have had the Croswind for about 5 years ( read the review here) :

http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/ridley/2003-cyclocross-bike/PRD_145391_4339crx.aspx- 

It has the older style fork with curved blades and aluminum steerer. The Supercross is only 2 years old and has seen limited action. It has the straight blade fork and carbon steerer. I have heard the issues with size and fit many times and it is quite tricky especially if you are trying to mail order a frame. I am just a tad under 6'1" and while I ride a 60 cm Madone, I ride a 56 cm Ridley. The top tube height is nearly identical between the Trek and the Ridley. The Ridley is shorter up top. I have longish legs and long arms. I have bothe Ridley's set up with 100 mm, minus 10 degree stems with Salsa Short and Shallow bars. ( I think top tube height is irrelevant in cross racing, but distance to the bars is important). 

The geometry is the same for the 2 bikes. You should read my take on the geometry in the review of the Crosswind. Comparing the 2, the Supercross is much stiffer, probably due to the 1 1/8 steerer and the 31.6 seatpost diameter (compared to 1 inch and 27.2 on the Crosswind). However, I think the current Crosswind has the same fork and seatpost as the Supercross.

For me Ridley is great. I've had a number of cross bike in the past - none particularly relevant except for a Redline Conquest. The Ridley was much quicker handling - good or bad, you decide.

John


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

The Sundance Kid said:


> Have you tried anything to shorten your reach to the handlebars? I just looked at the pics of your Scott in the 2008 models thread and you have a layback post and a pretty long stem on there. To my eye you could get your bars ~1" closer to you without having too much of an effect on handling. It pains me to see you give up on a nice bike like your Scott after having it for so short a time. Since you are still trying to figure out what geometry you like, I would think twice about buying another new cross frame without riding it first. You could be repeating this whole operation in a month only with a much more expensive frame to sell. At least try to track down one of the Ridleys in your size that you can test ride.


Part of the thing is that I am joining the Ridley Factory Team. I've really looked hard at the geometry numbers on the Supercross and I think it will work fine. I have lots of possibilities for the Scott it won't disappear al togther just yet, but it will get stripped to make the Ridely complete til I can build up an even better gruppo.
Who knows, the Scotts next incarnatiuon may be a bad azz flip flop fixxie/SS for some sick training.


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

I have an X-Fire, and I love it. The little beast clocks in at 17 lbs. flat and feels more solid than my old aluminum cx bike ever did. I'll post a review soon.

One of the best things about the bike involves the attention to detail e.g. cable routing etcetera. The bike came together exactly as it should have.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I just got a 56 Supercross for this season. I have basically no standover height on it (6' 1.5" with a short inseam), but this haven't been really an issue. I love the bike... much nicer than my COnquest Pro (which wasn't a bad bike). I'm running it with a 130mm stem, but I might swap a 120 on there to see how it feels.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

I got the framset in today to my shop. I'm heading back now to build it up.....pics to follow soon.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pic of your set up...*

Hey corndog, can you post a pic of your set up?? What is your inseam??


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll snap a pick for you tonight. I think my cycling inseam is about 33.75", something like that. Pretty short for my height. I don't have to tip toe to stand over the frame, but I'm basically resting my taint right on the top tube. Still, it hasn't been a probelm at all. Plus, that big triangle is VERY nice when it comes time to pick the bike up.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Here are a couple of pictures of the bike, with my training wheels installed.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow that is sweet Corndog!

I basically only have to cut my steer tube, thread my bike up with cables, and wrap the handle bars (ok thats quite a bit of work I guess). I'll be working a little bit on that today.


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice looking bike corndog.

quick question. How tall are you? I'm 6'1", w/34" inseam, and am trying to decide between a 58 and a 56 frame... I can't find either that I can actually jump on and try out.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I'll weigh in*

as my Ridley is from 99 or 2000. I've owned one long before they imported and long before they had different models. 99 Ridley Cross, and I have to say though she may be a tad stiff and heavy (older Alu) she is as reliable a ride as one can think. Does exactly what you think it will and is a great, stable platform in the nasties. 
I like mine and so far, the non replacable hanger has not been an issue.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

FrancisB said:


> Nice looking bike corndog.
> 
> quick question. How tall are you? I'm 6'1", w/34" inseam, and am trying to decide between a 58 and a 56 frame... I can't find either that I can actually jump on and try out.


Get the 56. The 58 will be HUGE. I'm 6' 1.5" with a 33.75" cycling inseam. There is no way I'd go with a taller Ridley. You woudl end up with literally no seat post showing... and the head tube on the 56 is already very tall... the 58's head tube is stupid tall.


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, makes sense corndog. thanks for the insight. If I decide to go w/the R, I'll get the 56.

take care,


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*Ridley size*



FrancisB said:


> Nice looking bike corndog.
> 
> quick question. How tall are you? I'm 6'1", w/34" inseam, and am trying to decide between a 58 and a 56 frame... I can't find either that I can actually jump on and try out.


I am almost 6'1" and have a 35 inch inseam. I ride a 56cm. the 58 would be too big.

John


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Question for corndog...*

What is your measurement from center of BB to top of seat? That is a beautiful Ridley. I'd like to get one, but the sizing scares me. I'm 6', with a 33.5 inseam.. My measurement form center of BB to top of seat is 176.5...


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Evil beaver...*

got any pics of your X-Fire?


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> got any pics of your X-Fire?


I'm pretty sure thats what my teammate rides (three of them actaully) and I snapped this pic for our website. Not the greatest shot of the bike but I thought I'd share it.








Check out the website if you want... www.crossbrigade.com


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

OK as promised pics of the newly built Ridley Supercross.
A lot of the componentry will change over the next few months.


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

*Fo sho*



Mosovich said:


> got any pics of your X-Fire?


I need to clean her up a bit after my lackluster appearance at the SCC race this weekend (some Canadian ladies in town the night before and no warmup do wonders for one's racing). I will then post pics of her awesome, decadent, 'cross-lusciousness. :thumbsup:


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

*Looks good*



Lord Taipan said:


> OK as promised pics of the newly built Ridley Supercross.
> A lot of the componentry will change over the next few months.


What size is that? 

I'm a fan of the Taylor Carbon seatstays, I used it for my frame.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What size is that?
> 
> I'm a fan of the Taylor Carbon seatstays, I used it for my frame.


Thanks.....48


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

So how does it ride compared to the scott? Is it smaller than the scott?

Do you like your bars tilted way up like that?


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

LT,

I've never seem anyone rotate their bars that far up. Can you ride in the drops with your bars positioned like that?


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Gobes: It is slightly, read barely, smaller than the Scott. Enough to make a difference though. It also happens to be right around a full pound less for the frameset than the Scott.:thumbsup: It takes bumps and what-not much better too over the long haul due to the carbon seat stays I think.

Gobes and Sundance Kid: Yeah I realize that the bars are tilted a bit high. I can ride in the drops, its actually kind of comfortable, but I do 98% of my riding on the hoods anyway. It feels like a really nice position for that but I may still play around with it.

For a weight loss program over the course of this fall/winter/and maybe spring I plan on changing the following:
Stem (Either KCNC or Thompson)
Seatpost (Same)
Dura Ace FD/RD/brifters/crankset
Saddle (haven't really decided yet)
Build up some race wheels (tubular for sure but also ,as in addition, possibly tubeless if I have the cash)
Also replace all the bolts and spacers with lighter stuff.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

I would rotate the bars down and raise the shifters higher on the bars. 
Nice bike!


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

spacemanrides said:


> I would rotate the bars down and raise the shifters higher on the bars.
> Nice bike!


Thanks man, I may play with it some still, like I said, but I like where the brifters are as it is a nice close reach for my hands when they are in the drops. Its a VR handlebar. I'll try it as is this coming weekend and see how well it works first. I did a 30 mile ride yesterday on it and liked it.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

Lord Taipan said:


> Thanks man, I may play with it some still, like I said, but I like where the brifters are as it is a nice close reach for my hands when they are in the drops. Its a VR handlebar. I'll try it as is this coming weekend and see how well it works first. I did a 30 mile ride yesterday on it and liked it.


If your goal is to easily reach the shift/brake levers from the drops, might I suggest these: http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=30994

They should allow you to put the shifters much higher up on the bar and keep the same reach to the controls. My concern is that having the drops nearly vertical like that would not give you very much control over bumpy terrain. 

I know you don't use the drops much now, but I highly recommend getting comfortable in the drops for cx racing. I've found that once I got my bars high enough to comfortably reach the drops It's become my favorite position for cornering, descending and riding over rough terrain.

Apart from the distance from the drops to the controls issue If you want the hoods to be closer to your body with a more "normal" angle for the bar then I suggest flipping your stem up. 

I don't mean to keep harping on your setup. You've definately got a sweet bike there. I just think you could solve some of these ergonomic problems in a way that gives good control from both the hoods and the drops. Make small changes and try them out off road in terrain/conditions as close as possible to what you race on for example at cx skills practice. If you can, try and avoid tweaking things just before a race. Good luck and enjoy your new bike.


----------



## SangueBom (Oct 1, 2007)

How Tall Are You And What Is Your Inseam. I Am Looking To Buy A Ridley And Have Heard That The Sizing Is Different. I Am 5'11" With About A 31 Inch Inseam. Also What Components Are You Using. I Really Like The Sram Rival. Nice Looking Bike


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

data point:

6'1" - 34" inseam, riding a 56cm supercross. Would NOT go any bigger. TT length is good, I do have to jump up higher to plop in the saddle than my old poprad.

Love the bike, would buy it again in a heartbeat


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

5'5" - 30" Inseam Size 48cm Supercross, I could probably ride the 52 just as well but it would require an 0 offset seatpost and a shorter stem.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Lord Taipan said:


> 5'5" - 30" Inseam Size 48cm Supercross, I could probably ride the 52 just as well but it would require an 0 offset seatpost and a shorter stem.


Hey! Another short guy like me!!! That bike of your's is killing me... but can't afford one


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

arctic hawk said:


> Hey! Another short guy like me!!! That bike of your's is killing me... but can't afford one


Nobody said I got mine by being financially responsible.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a X-Night from Cyclocrossworld.com as soon as it was available. The ride is great, but I have had lots of problems. First, I had to put a special seat collar on b/c the seatpost kept slipping. Last fall, I sheared the bolt holding the seat stay to the chain stay. Then, the aluminum piece bonded to the inside of the bottom bracket separated from the carbon frame. The bike is back at the Ridley factory getting fixed. Hopefully Ridley has improved on their first year model


----------

